# More personal best trout caught and released! Have a few openings



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel like I sound like a broken record as I type up reports as the fishing has just stayed phenomenal. Last week was no different at all. Mid-week the guides put clients on great boxes of fish wading both East and West Matagorda bay. A handful more personal best were caught and released with the biggest trout going just over 8lbs on the boga. Our clients that came in a day early for the Texas Oilman's Tourney to pre-fish were rewarded with full boxes and also released a couple good trout to boot.

We currently have the following openings coming up:
July 20, 25, 26 & 31. All days only have one boat open except for the 31st.
Aug 1-3, 7-10

To book a trip, please contact Daniel:
979.240.5312 Call or Text, please leave a VM if he doesn't answer
[email protected] Email
www.run-n-gunadventures.com Website


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

***Release videos are on our social media outlets(Facebook & Instagram, just search for Run-N-Gun)***

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/?ref=bookmarks

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 20th is booked and NO longer available.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 25th & 26th are booked and NO longer available.


----------

